# Gros soucis



## Nini82 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,une histoire surprenante,me tombe dessus,.... je vais expliquer au mieux la situation et désolée d'avance pour le pavé.Tout concerne l'engagement réciproque. Donc des parents sont venus en mars 2022 pour un futur contrat.. on signe l'engagement. Hors avec les semaines et mois qui passent,je voulais établir le contrat mais je me suis aperçue que nous allions faire plus de 50h semaines,sur 52 semaines/an,et biensur jai compris que ça n'allait pas passé, en juillet,on allait donc signer le contrat,du  coup je  contacte les parents et j'en discute avec eux et leur suggère d'établir un contrat avec plus de semaines de conges afin de faire moins  dheures ect....de changer le style de contrat dont nous en avions déjà parlé avant.Mais apparemment ça ne leur correspondait pas du tout,malgré les calculs donnés, à ma grande surprise elle m'annonce  d'un coup qu'elle ne donnerait pas suite au contrat et que l'engagement était caduque.. donc l'histoire semblait être fini, Mais là soit 2 mois après.. elle m'envoie un message,en disant que je lui étais redevable de la somme "tant" qui correspondait à l'avenant. JE SUIS vraiment hors de moi... et de plus croyant que je n'allais plus en entendre parler ,les messages...et papiers ont été supprimé,mais elle a eu la gentillessede me faire parvenir les sms échangés. Elle aurait été se renseigner au  pôle petite enfance qui lui aurait suggèré de faire cette demande et que je serai fautive,certes oui si on l'entend autrement,mais je ne sais pas si elle a montré  nos échanges, car sur l'sms,c'est  bien elle qui a ecrit qui ne donnerait pas suite,et qu'ils chercheraient un autre moyen de garde,bon je ne comprend pas trop sa démarche, jai dû louper une etape,j'ai besoin de votre aide,qui pourrait éventuellement me dépatouiller de cette galère...merci à vous


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Aïe pas drôle ! Faire une lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception. Il faut absolument expliquer qu'il faut respecter un certain nombre d'heures sur l'année complète que c'est la loi. Dire que tu as rectifié l'erreur en leur présentant la solution. Et que c'est vous PE qui avez refusé qu'il est hors de question d'inverser la situation 
Et que tu es en droit de réclamer comme dédommagement un demi salaire brut car tu n'as jamais refusé de signer le contrat avec un nombre d'heures réglementaires .
Bon attends l'avis des pros de ce forum pour l'administratif


----------



## kikine (7 Octobre 2022)

et bien vous lui envoyez un rar avec écrit:
par sms de votre part du xx/xx/xx vous indiquez que l'engagement étant caduque il n'y a rien à payer.. ni d'un côté ni de l'autre et que vous ne donnerez pas suite, c'est donc bien VOUS qui ne voulez pas signer un contrat avec moi
de plus je tiens également a vous rappeler qu'un contrat de 50h sur 52 semaines c'est tout simplement illégal en effet la limite légale fixée par la loi est de 2250h par an or 50h X 47 sem = 2350h
c'est bien sur ce point que je vous ai alerté et suggérer de baisser le nbre d'heures ou de semaines d'accueil dans l'année de façon à respecter la législation en vigueur, et c'est suite a cette demande que vous avez refusé de signer tout contrat avec moi

Au vue de ces faits il est bien impossible pour moi de vous verser une quelconque indemnité
1- ce que vous souhaitez est illégal
2- c'est VOUS qui avez refusé de donner suite

Alors maintenant si vous voulez tenter de récupérer cette somme il vous faudra passer par la case prud'homme auquel cas ils sauront apprécier le fait que vous me demandez de payer pour un contrat totalement illégal (dont VOUS êtes responsable) que VOUS avez refusé d'honorer en date du XX/XX/XX


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Je dirais même que ce sont eux qui vous doivent la somme due en cas de dédit. Vous n'êtes en rien responsable du contenu de la nouvelle convention collective qui s'impose de fait. On ne peut vous reprocher de vouloir respecter la loi, loi à laquelle ils doivent se plier.


----------



## kikine (7 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Je dirais même que ce sont eux qui vous doivent la somme due en cas de dédit. Vous n'êtes en rien responsable du contenu de la nouvelle convention collective qui s'impose de fait. On ne peut vous reprocher de vouloir respecter la loi, loi à laquelle ils doivent se plier.


tout à fait là c'est bien l'employeur qui devrait l'indemnité à l'am, mais comme le contrat ne respecte la loi j'ai bien que l'engagement soit caduque
après si ça part au PH je ne serais pas surprise qu'ils fassent payer l'indemnité au pe pour dédommagement (vu le culot!!) perso je les laisserais se casser le bout du nez au prud'homme avec un grand plaisir


----------



## Nini82 (7 Octobre 2022)

Merci de vos réponse, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je finis par croire qu'elle essaie de mettre la faute sur moi,du genre que  l'engagement a été rempli par mes soins,mais signé  par eux..et que c'est moi Assmat,donc je devrais tout de même  savoir de quoi je parle et de ne pas faire d'erreur  sur un engagement .vous voyez ce que je dis?


----------



## Nini82 (7 Octobre 2022)

Déjà ça me rassure de vous lire,je commençais  vraiment à m'interroger... c'est une histoire  à devenir  folle...mais justement j'ai décidé de ne plus répondre à ses mails ou  SMS mais envisageais de lui écrire  en Ar..mais je ne sais pas comment fallait tourner les phrases.. vos exemples  vont m'aider..merci


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Octobre 2022)

Et bien voilà vous avez voulu respecter la nouvelle convention et cette histoire d'heures ... pour moi l'engagement réciproque a été écrit après la, convention donc vous comme les futurs PE devaient déjà être déjà au courant ... l'erreur est dû aux 2 parties alors perso l'engagement est caduque et personne ne doit rien à l'autre ... maintenant si ils sont procéduriers ils vont vouloir récupérer le 1/2 mois de salaire car ils pensent être dans leur droit mais çà ne rime à rien et je pense que si vous êtes prête à aller plus haut c'est vous qui gagneriez !!! les PE ont signé tout comme vous ils sont censés connaitre la convention puisqu'ils sont les employeurs ! en tout cas vous échappez à de beaux conn.rds le contrat aurait été compliqué pour la suite ... si ils sont intelligents ils laissent tomber tout comme vous !!! chacun repart de son côté c'est ce que j'avais fait avec l'unique ER que j'avais rempli !!! bon courage !


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Si l'engagement réciproque a été signé avant la nouvelle convention, le parent doit l'indemnité à l'ass mat. 
Si il a été signé après la nouvelle convention, il a été établi sur des mauvaises bases donc personne ne doit rien à personne.
Quand au contrat, il n'a pas été signé mais un engagement réciproque se signe avant la signature d'un contrat de travail. Donc ceci n'a pas d'incidence sur la problématique de l'engagement réciproque.


----------



## kikine (7 Octobre 2022)

nouvelle convention ou pas il n'a jamais été autorisé de travailler + de 2250h par an ça ne date pas de la nouvelle CCN ça y était déjà dans l'ancienne
la nouvelle ccn précise que nous ne pouvons bosser plus de 48h par semaines + de 4 mois


----------



## Nini82 (7 Octobre 2022)

D'accord  avec vous.Bon l'engagement a été  signé en mars22 donc après la nouvelle convention et je suis d'accord avec kikine,que ce soit avant ou après c'est pareil. Et en effet angele1982,c'est un signe,heureusement que les problèmes  arrivent aujourd'hui, car j'imagine même pas comment ca se serait passé par la suite..
En 15  ans dans la profession, jamais je n'ai rencontré de problème,j'essaie  toujours  de faire en sorte que tous se passent bien,afin  d'éviter les soucis justement...ça me met en rogne,de voir des gens comme ça !!


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

C’est à *L’EMPLOYEUR de payer le 1/2 mois de salaire.*

Vous vous étiez trompée 52 h illégal, donc avenant qu’elle a refusé et pourtant était obligatoire pour éviter une AMENDE etc.

Par contre pourquoi ne pas demander un chèque lors de l’engagement réciproque à encaisser de suite ou + tard lors de l’accueil ?

Perso je demande un *virement* *immédiat* lors de l’engagement réciproque ça les oblige à BIEN RÉFLÉCHIR s’ils veulent vraiment la place.

De cette manière de procéder, idem mes collègues, *depuis* *mars* *2020*, *aucun* *désistement* n’a été constaté.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Conclusion pour le futur 

SI erreur sur l’engagement réciproque le signaler QUE *15* *jours* *APRÈS* le début de l’accueil. 

+ prévoir une liste de parents en attente d’une place


----------



## Nini82 (8 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 je ne savais pas que nous pouvions demander un virement pour l'engagement, mais ici ceci dit il était "faux"vu l'erreur !!  Mais je prend note éventuellement pour les futurs à venir,car il est vrai que là  signer l'avenant en mars,se revoir en juillet pour faire le contrat, pour accueillir en janvier c'est un peu long,et donc....les changements peuvent arriver...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Nini82 nos places sont parfois prises dès janvier mais maintenant on leur dit à partir de mars/avril.

On n’est pas pressé car de toute façon il y a toujours des retardataires et des parents refusés par la crèche.

C’est + sûr et moins loin au niveau délai.

Le virement c’est SUPER les parents réfléchissent vraiment et en général après le rdv ils sont OK c’est que déjà ils étaient sincères dans leur demande.

Franchement je le conseille fortement. Plus de souci à ce niveau la et on ajoute « aucune période d’essai » sur l’engagement réciproque


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Kikine je l'ai fait il y a plus de 10 ans car je ne le savais pas et jamais eu de contrôle ou soucis avec çà !!! mais oui il faut respecter qd on le sait ... même si on devrait nous laisser le choix bref vaste débat !!!


----------



## kikine (8 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Kikine je l'ai fait il y a plus de 10 ans car je ne le savais pas et jamais eu de contrôle ou soucis avec çà !!! mais oui il faut respecter qd on le sait ... même si on devrait nous laisser le choix bref vaste débat !!!


moi aussi je l'ai fait.. mon premier contrat 53.5h par semaine ils arrivaient 15 min en retard tous les soir (jamais facturé je savais pas qu'il fallait le faire), hs non majorées, des pe hautains et radins au possible avec pourtant une très belle situation tous les 2, pose de leurs 3 semaines supp en perlés au dernier moment...
bref des conneries on en fait tous.. mais quand on sait ben on évite


----------



## kikine (8 Octobre 2022)

après on a jamais eu de soucis avec ça et tant mieux, mais imagine un petit se blesse chez toi et là tu es mal.... très mal...


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Kikine mais au contraire de vous des PE en or on est toujours invités aux anniversaires des enfants l'ainé à 13 ans !!! et çà reste et restera mes meilleurs contrats à tout point de vue avec quelques autres ! pas de fatigue car une semaine sur 2 c'était 18h30 et 17h30 pour le départ ... la maman me payait plus car finalement le matin elle restait avec moi presque 20mn on papotait cela ne me gênait pas et jamais une parole de reproche et le soir arrivait bien souvent avant l'heure ... allez trouver des parents qui agissent ainsi de nos jours ???


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Octobre 2022)

Et bien j'ai actuellement un pe comme cela. Lorsque il me donne son planning deux mois à l'avance il me dit toujours si je souhaite des changements si j'ai un rendez vous pour exemple il s'organise. C'est le seul enfant que j'accueille un mercredi sur 2. Les autres ne sont pas là le mercredi. Je fais le pont du 1er novembre, il m'a dit je vous met un mercredi non travaillé à suivre cela vous fera 5 jours "de pont". Hier il arrive avec des tomates et des courgettes de sa serre. Tout content de me les offrir.  Et il paie toujours en temps et en heure. Parfois même avant la fin du mois. C'est un couple trentenaire. J'accueille leur premier enfant.


----------



## Nini82 (8 Octobre 2022)

Après comme je le disais plus en haut,en 15ans dans la profession je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes,encore il y a 3semaines je disais à la puéricultrice que j'avais des parents en or... pas de problème, ni dans les salaires,plannings... même  en période de covid...on arrive toujours à s'arranger on est tous reglo...on se dit tout...je suis franche, directe,honnête.... donc on part de suite sur de bonnes bases.Mais Là,franchement avec des  cas comme  j'ai  aujourd'hui qui me plante un couteau dans le dos,je vais devoir mendurcir  un peu plus, car par moment  y en a assez aussi d'être  trop gentille ou trop souple,sur certain cas.
Dans quelques semaines de parents doivent me contacter justement pour faire un engagement pour un contrat janvier,je vais donc devoir procéder comme conseillée chantou1.y à pas le choix,je vais faire ainsi....merci du conseil .


----------



## Griselda (8 Octobre 2022)

Comme Kikine je ferais un RAR en expliquant que
- l'engagement reciproque signé prevoyant un contrat de travail illégal tu les en a alerté dès que tu t'en est rendu compte
- que tu leur a proposé de revoir le planning et le type de contrat pour qu'il puisse être en conformité
- que c'est eux qui n'ont pas souhaité trouver une solution et ont mentionné que selon eux l'engagement reciproque était donc caduque
- qu'il n'y a AUCUN moment où tu as écrit que toi même tu ne voulais pas signer de contrat avec eux

Imaginons que l'AM ne dise rien avant la signature du contrat et le début de celui ci. 
Le contrat signé respectant l'engagement réciproque signé étant illégal au bout de X semaines à 50h/sem, une fois dépassé le temps de travail maxi elle refuse subitement l'accueil de l'enfant et montre l'article de la CCN qui doit être respecté, que se passerait il alors? 
Le PE serait tenu ou de proposer un Avenant, ou de maintenir la rémunération sans pouvoir confier son enfant, ou rompre le contrat dans le respect du préavis... en aucun cas il n'aurait pu demander réparation pour le préjudice de se retrouver avec un mode d'accueil qui ne corresponde plus à ce qu'il souhaitait au départ.
Alors oui le PE peut penser que c'est un peu cavalier de signer un engagement réciproque puis de le dénoncer car le temps de travail est illégal, pourquoi ne l'avoir pas dit dès le départ? Certes mais l'AM, en tant que Salariée, n'est pas plus responsable - coupable d'avoir accepté un engagement illégal, c'est bien au PE, en tant qu'employeur de connaitre la loi ET de l'appliquer. Peut être avait il eut le sentiment de se faire piéger? Mais c'eut été veritablement un piège seulement si l'AM avait réclamer l'indemnité de rupture d'engagement, or là c'est le contraire.

S'ils avaient l'idée absurde d'aller au tribunal ce serait précisément ma defense:
- je n'ai rien réclamé alors que c'est eux qui ont rompu l'engagement
- j'ai pourtant proposé des solutions
- je n'ai jamais ni dit ni écrit que je ne voulais pas travailler avec eux (sinon qu'ils prouvent le contraire)
- d'ailleurs à la date donné par l'engagement j'étais bien chez moi à mon poste disposée à signer un contrat mais ils ne sont pas venus
- n'ayant rien réclamé cela prouve ma bonne foi: je n'ai jamais cherché à les piéger


----------



## Nini82 (8 Octobre 2022)

C'est  très bien dit et clair Griselda, merci,je vais donc me ressaisir, et écrire cette lettre bien claire pour qu'il n'est pas ambiguë. 
Elle qui me dit dans son dernier mail,"Nous aimerions régler ce problème à l’amiable et comptons sur vous pour votre coopération".c'est tout de même  incroyable  comme que j'allais sortir le chéquier  aussi facilement....c'est aberrant


----------



## Griselda (8 Octobre 2022)

Ils souhaiteraient régler ça à l'amiable???
Extraordinaire!
La seule *coopération* qu'ils pourraient obtenir de moi c'est que j'ai l'*amabilité* de ne pas leur réclamer l'indemnité de rupture d'engagement réciproque puisque je n'ai à aucun moment été responsable du fait de ne pas signer de contrat avec eux.


----------



## Nini82 (9 Octobre 2022)

Voilà voilà, je viens de finir de rédiger et envoyer via la poste.fr.... en lettre Ar...ma lettre de "contestation de la demande de dédommagement "  maintenant plus qu'à attendre la suite.
Merci de votre aide tout de même. 
Bonne nuit


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

reviens nous dire la suite, parce que cette histoire est quand même fort de café!


----------



## Nini82 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, pour donner suite à cette affaire.Suite à l'envoi de ma lettre AR qu'elle  a reçu jeudi dernier, je n'ai à ce jour aucun retour... mais j'attends car je sens que ce genre de personne ne va pas en rester là,elle est obligée de me répondre. Mais j'espère me tromper tout de même 
Bonne journée à vous


----------



## kikine (20 Octobre 2022)

si tu n'as pas de nouvelles c'est peut-être qu'elle a compris qu'elle allait trop loin et qu'elle était en tort... et se fait toute petite espérant que tu ne lui réclame pas l'indemnité  croisons les doigts


----------



## liline17 (20 Octobre 2022)

oui, elle a peut être tenté en se disant que sur un malentendu, qui sait?
Sinon si elle est allée demander conseil au RPE en déformant la réalité, à ta place, je les appellerai pour leur donner ma version, afin de ne pas les laisser penser que je ne suis pas une AM fiable et que si elle les recontacte, on puisse lui donner la bonne réponse.


----------

